# Silver Star Trailer



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Welcome to the forum!!_


You could take very careful measurements of what you do have, and go to a local trailer dealer and see what brands they carry and can order in replacement parts.
Not sure that brand is still in manufacturing status or not but the best would be to contact the manufacturer directly and tell them what is missing and what you need...then breathe deeply when they give you a price as it will be costly.
You could also try a wrecking yard that deals in trailers and see if a salvaged trailer has parts used that would work...
Your friend may be Ebay or Amazon and just putting out a inquiry for parts and see what happens.
Custom making them is always a possibility by a good fabricating shop who knows what they are doing but again...costly.
That's all I've got..
Good luck.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Once again, horselovinguy has covered it nicely. 

When I wanted some add on work done on my old trailer, I found a local home based business type of welding guy who did what was needed at a very decent price. If you're in a hurry to get the work done that may be the best route to take over searching out parts.


----------

